# Street Gangs/Street Crimes...HIDTA or Pat McCarthy's



## Guest

I have taken several HIDTA classes over the last few years and I can not say enough about both the quality of materials and instructors. Interested in these two upcoming classes and am on the fence about if it would be worth the $400 out of pocket to sit in on McCarthy's vs. the free HIDTA. 

Granted I know they are both available in the future at different dates, but I'm just comparing head to head because they seem similar. All opinions and experiences are greatly appreciated.

Clouseau


----------



## Goose

A second Clouseau on here? This might get confusing.


----------



## Guest

Do the free HIDTA. If you feel it was lacking you can then spend the cash. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwflatbed

frank said:


> A second Clouseau on here? This might get confusing.


He has been around since 2008


----------



## Goose

kwflatbed said:


> He has been around since 2008


I didn't look, but if he actually posted a little more than every year and a half on average, I might pay more attention.


----------



## Guest

Have been on since 2008... Not a welcoming place i guess.

I will stick to the HIDTA, hasn't done me wrong thus-far. Thanks for the input to those who gave it. Be safe to all.


----------



## lofu

I always thought the other one was Cousteau. As in Jaque


----------



## LA Copper

Come on out to LA and I'd be happy to show you a few street gangs and street crimes, then we could do some training. Maybe make a fun time of it. There's plenty of gangsters to go around.


----------



## tsunami

Insp. Clouseau said:


> I have taken several HIDTA classes over the last few years and I can not say enough about both the quality of materials and instructors. Interested in these two upcoming classes and am on the fence about if it would be worth the $400 out of pocket to sit in on McCarthy's vs. the free HIDTA.
> 
> Granted I know they are both available in the future at different dates, but I'm just comparing head to head because they seem similar. All opinions and experiences are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Clouseau


I have attended training few days ago at HIDTA. This place is fantastic. If you don't want to spend any money on trainings then check this place out. It is worth it!


----------



## Big.G

The Street Crimes seminar was cancelled due to lack of interest, which was too bad because I was going to be going to it. I guess I'll have to wait for the one being held at Worcester PD in June.

The free NEHIDTA courses fill up quickly. There's probably a waitlist a mile long at this point.


----------



## Hush

Lack of interest....what a shame. I pay out of my own pocket from my meager income, to attend every class they will allow someone non-sworn into, and I don't even have a job on the horizon yet. For no other reason than to learn as much as I can, to prepare me as much as possible, for my dream job.


----------



## Goose

Hush said:


> Lack of interest....what a shame. I pay out of my own pocket from my meager income, to attend every class they will allow someone non-sworn into, and I don't even have a job on the horizon yet. For no other reason than to learn as much as I can, to prepare me as much as possible, for my dream job.


If you end up with a department that looks down on you for seeking out training on your own, don't walk away.

Run away.


----------



## LA Copper

Big.G said:


> The Street Crimes seminar was cancelled due to lack of interest, which was too bad because I was going to be going to it. I guess I'll have to wait for the one being held at Worcester PD in June.


Why wait, come out west where every day is a seminar and you can see plenty of gangs and street crimes. The invitation is always open for fellow masscops folks.


----------



## LA Copper

Hush said:


> Lack of interest....what a shame. I pay out of my own pocket from my meager income, to attend every class they will allow someone non-sworn into, and I don't even have a job on the horizon yet. For no other reason than to learn as much as I can, to prepare me as much as possible, for my dream job.


Hush,
You have an outstanding attitude. Now if we could only get some of the guys already on the job to share your enthusiasm...


----------



## Goose

LA Copper said:


> Hush,
> You have an outstanding attitude. Now if we could only get some of the guys already on the job to share your enthusiasm...


It doesn't help when you go to a single training class on your own that is paid for with grant money and express enthusiasm to attend more classes in the future that the upper half of the department jumps to conclusions and tries to take a shit on you for having an interest in learning, doing a good job, and being a professional officer in your chosen career path.

BTDT...and never will I work for a department like that ever again.


----------



## Hush

Its almost as if it's more suspicious that you're willing to do training on your own time or without overtime.


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> If you end up with a department that looks down on you for seeking out training on your own, don't walk away.
> 
> Run away.


That's how it is on my job now. If it isn't the stupid job's online Academy training, then I get the run around. I attend as much LE training as I can. Now I either use VAC or hope it's on a day off. At first I said screw it, but it's for my own knowledge and safety, even if it betters the job.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LA Copper

frank said:


> It doesn't help when you go to a single training class on your own that is paid for with grant money and express enthusiasm to attend more classes in the future that the upper half of the department jumps to conclusions and tries to take a shit on you for having an interest in learning, doing a good job, and being a professional officer in your chosen career path.


It amazes me that in 2013, this type of attitude among departments actually exists back there. What's up with that? I don't get it.

It's totally opposite out my way. We put on our own training as does California POST. Our folks go out of their way to get training, whether it be via our own department or outside stuff like HIDTA, etc. Continual training is a basic thing in our profession; those folks that don't think so are gonna be left behind in more ways than one.


----------

